# international 2400a



## gljf102 (Dec 3, 2013)

anyone know if a c -175 crankshaft will fit in a c- 157 . has the same stoke and bearings . the 174 has a balancer box the 157 dosent . im in need of a crankshaft thanks for any help


----------

